# The Living World, Leeds?



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Still got a bad reputation?

Anyone been recently?

Cheers


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

i popped in not so long ago...put it this way I would rather boil my own head than buy an animal from there. There is something about puppies in glass cages that really depresses me.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

The reputation aint too good but me an an ex bought a water dragon there young one hmmmm 12 years ago and he is still very much alive and doing well he lives with my ex 

but i have to say i agree with andy its awful to see puppies and kittens in glass pens like that


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

It is awful but i think it has improved a bit as it is under new management. Still not ideal but a little better than it was before. Wouldnt buy anything from them though. 

Rob


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

it has recently been taken under new management as the guys who used to own it were repeatedly inspected and failed by local vets, but nothing much seems to have been done to the animal sales section. Kittens are taken WAY too early from their parents and should not be bought from there (i know this to be the case because they tried to get them vaccinated at the local vet who had to refuse because they were so young). I also saw an emaciated leo in there. Sad sad sad.

Edit! posted at same time as above post...


----------



## thompson_06_91 (May 14, 2008)

i call it dying world,

went there a few months back. . . . still not impressed

and probably never will be tbh


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

I obv know what a leo is, but what does emaciated mean?

Read a review as of recently I think it was saying it was a good shop, but the reviewer didn't look up on his pet health and just general knowledge of domesticate or exotic animals. 

Did the new owner get rid of all the fish and outdoor things outside for ponds etc?

Such a shame the owners of that building have always been poor, with a good management team with good knowledge that could easily become a shop you could spend the afternoon in, plenty of space for big reps, I remember when the old owner with bad rep had the crocs under the stairs, so much potential for an ideal pet shop there with all the room.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2007)

From what I understand, it is still owned by the same person but it has a different "front man" since the owner is banned from having a pet licence, and so was his wife... that is why they changed the name and brought new staff in. (camouflage?)


----------

